# Outlook: Probleme in Kalender durch Zeitumstellung



## HPB (27. März 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe heute bei die Uhr von meinem XP-Pro System, SP2, das Häckchen Uhr automatisch auf Sommer/Winterzeit umstellen gesetzt. Als ich danach meinen Outlook Kaleder geöffnet habe, waren alle ganztägigen Termine verschoben.
So hat bspw ein ganztägiger Termin am 9.4.05 jetzt folgende Angaben:
Sa, 9.4., 01:00 Uhr bis Sonntag 10.4., 01:00 Uhr.
Der Termin übertreckt sich jetzt auch grafisch über 2 Seiten (siehe Bild).

Was muß ich tun, damit alle Termine wieder korrekt angezeigt werden. Ich habe ein bisschen gegoogelt und hier im Forum gesucht, aber irgendwie fehlt mir so das richtige Schlagwort für mein Problem.

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß,

PETER


----------



## HPB (13. April 2005)

Ich habe weiter im Internet gesucht und keine Lösung gefunden.

Kann es etwas damit zu tun haben, dass ich das Häckchen "automatisch auf Sommerzeit umstellen" nicht gesetzt hatte und erst NACH der Umstellung aktiviert habe?


----------

